# Experience with garage bumper padding?



## NH-Mike (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,

First post here, long time lurker. Just wondering if anyone has 'child proofed' their garage in anticipation of their Model 3 delivery? I was looking for recommendations for a type of rubber bumper so the car door doesn't slam against concrete as well as a pad or some type of shielding for lally columns.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I just hang a tennis ball from the ceiling using string.
When my windshield hits the tennis ball, I stop.


----------



## Mattstyle (May 12, 2017)

I'm also a long time lurker and 1st time poster. One thing I've learned from years of boating and reading those forums is that there are a thousand uses for foam pool noodles. You can screw them to a wall or hang them using fishing line.


----------



## flyboy320 (Apr 7, 2017)

I use the same concept except I use copper water pipe insulation, it's a bit thinner than the pool noodles.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a small 2 car garage (18' wide clear at the entry then a few feet in the width of the garage steps in 3')... so with 2 70"+ wide cars, it works out to about a foot clear on each side and between them, so not much room to open doors. 
Where the corner is I have a toddler bumper (intended to go on fireplace hearths, tables, etc) and another one split in half and running along the wall where the car door could potentially hit. it's a soft & squishy foam rubber and if the door sits against it, it doesn't scratch the paint.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Stall mats made for horses can be easily cut to fit, are cheap and easy to find, try Tractor Supply.


----------



## NH-Mike (Mar 24, 2017)

Foam pool noodles would be ideal for lally columns - great idea!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I have a small 2 car garage (18' wide clear at the entry then a few feet in the width of the garage steps in 3')... so with 2 70"+ wide cars, it works out to about a foot clear on each side and between them, so not much room to open doors.
> Where the corner is I have a toddler bumper (intended to go on fireplace hearths, tables, etc) and another one split in half and running along the wall where the car door could potentially hit. it's a soft & squishy foam rubber and if the door sits against it, it doesn't scratch the paint.
> View attachment 1882


I have the same foam padding on my wife's side of the garage. I suppose I am the more daring (read as cautious) one with nothing on my side. Then again I also keep my iPhone case-less.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

I am more concerned about door dings in a parking lot, how do people protect against those? I had a brand new Porsche several years ago and parked it way out in left field at a mall, not another car within 150 ft. You know what happened? Somebody came along and keyed it along the whole side!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> I am more concerned about door dings in a parking lot, how do people protect against those? I had a brand new Porsche several years ago and parked it way out in left field at a mall, not another car within 150 ft. You know what happened? Somebody came along and keyed it along the whole side!


I have always made it a point to park in corner spots exclusively which at least cuts the odds of a ding in half. Then I hug the curb which again helps.

Parking far away is something I have done, but yet there are those crazies who see that you care about your car and do something. Whether it is keying the car or parking on top of you without another car in sight. It literally makes no sense. "Oh you care about this, I'm going to ruin it for you"


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Lowes or Home Depot sell yellow garage wall guards. I've had them for years where the car doors open on the walls.

Easy to install, cheap and effective. I'm sure you can now find these things on line at amazin as well.

I have red lasers shooting down from the ceiling to tell me when to stop as the red pointer hits the dash panel to alert me to stop.

Two cars with different lengths make the red pointers on each side a good way to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> Lowes or Home Depot sell yellow garage wall guards. I've had them for years where the car doors open on the walls.
> 
> Easy to install, cheap and effective. I'm sure you can now find these things on line at amazin as well.
> 
> ...


If the 3 is like the S, the car tells you to the inch as you approach something.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

SFM3, I wanted to give you both an "informative" and a "winner" on your post, but of course we can only give one rating right now.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have always made it a point to park in corner spots exclusively which at least cuts the odds of a ding in half. Then I hug the curb which again helps.


"Informative" This is a strategy that I had not considered but it makes a lot of sense. It cuts down your exposure by 50% - if the bushes aren't too high and you figure the sprinkler system isn't going to come on. I will give your suggestion consideration.



> Parking far away is something I have done, but yet there are those crazies who see that you care about your car and do something. Whether it is keying the car or parking on top of you without another car in sight. It literally makes no sense. "Oh you care about this, I'm going to ruin it for you"


"Winner" There is more truth than poetry in what you say. But consider this, I think it is going to be even worse driving a Tesla wherever you park it. There are a significant number of jerks in the US who will resent us for
- being "tree huggers",
- not embracing Big Oil,
- someone believing we are taking their job away, or
- resenting our philosophy of personal transportation.

I have experienced this just driving a plain ol' Prius, it will be worse with a Tesla. No amount of Xpel is going to protect from intentional door dings and keying. It is a sad commentary of what the US has become.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ModFather said:


> SFM3, I wanted to give you both an "informative" and a "winner" on your post, but of course we can only give one rating right now.
> 
> "Informative" This is a strategy that I had not considered but it makes a lot of sense. It cuts down your exposure by 50% - if the bushes aren't too high and you figure the sprinkler system is going to come on. I will give your suggestion consideration.
> 
> ...


I'm with you! My only hope is that at least Tesla's are quite common in South Florida already and obviously soon enough they will be everywhere. I pick my spots.

Generally speaking backing in and hugging the curb has always been the best bet for me.

I've been keyed once in 17 years. It was back when I had my Audi A4. I parked very far away from everyone in the last spot and came back to the car being keyed


----------

